# wireless access point



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 11, 2010)

My wlan  is up. How can i make it work as an access point to share internet on my iphone?
Also i am connect to internet via cable.
This i my  ifconfig -a

```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=11a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4>
	ether 00:1b:fc:9e:ff:14
	inet6 fe80::21b:fcff:fe9e:ff14%msk0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 02:11:d8:55:4b:86
	ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 0.11.d8.0.1.55.4b.86.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:1b:fc:9e:fb:ea
	inet 192.168.1.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	inet6 fe80::21b:fcff:fe9e:fbea%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
urtw0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
vboxnet0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	inet6 fe80::215:afff:fe1a:abc6%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 10 (2457 Mhz 11g)
	country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
	txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
	roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My wlan  is up. How can i make it work as an access point to share internet on my iphone?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html#NETWORK-WIRELESS-AP


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 16, 2010)

I read them again and again and i made a lot of tries but i didn't made it 
I use cable to connect to internet and just i want to make my computer's wifi a connection point to connect my iphone on that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 20, 2010)

I read the handbook a lot of times (My english is not helping a lot and i have no idea of wireless connections) and i made a lot of tries and i am stuck here.

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtw0
ifconfig: create: bad value
```
&&

```
dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
```
My rc.conf

```
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
wlans_urtw0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
My loader.conf

```
if_urtw_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
My wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
  ssid="Ember's Network"
  psk="freebsdwifi"
}
```
ifconfig -a

```
urtw0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6
	inet6 fe80::215:afff:fe1a:abc6%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g)
	country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
	txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
	roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```
Is not understanding DHCP and my ssid is not on wlan0
Also ifconfig -a shows urtw0 but seems to do not exist in reality and after /etc/rc.d/netif restart urtw0 disappear and only wlan0 is there.
I guess i created a mess here


----------



## PseudoCylon (Sep 24, 2010)

Check if your device supports ap mode by
`% ifconfig wlan0 list caps`and see if "HOSTAP" is listed

```
drivercaps=xxxxxxx<...,...,HOSTAP,...,...>
```
If not, it won't work as an AP.

If listed, you need to create wlan with`# ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtw0 [b]wlanmode ap[/b]`(You might want to destroy wlan and re-create.)

You need
1) hostapd instead of wpa_client,
2) dhcpd instead of dhclient, and
3) bridge or natd of your choice.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 24, 2010)

ifconfig wlan0 list caps returns me:

```
drivercaps=2181e001<STA,TXPMGT,SHSLOT,SHPREAMBLE,MONITOR,WPA1,WPA2,BGSCAN>
```
I have not support for hostap mode 
It was the first i tried.


----------

